# Solution for hedgehog smell!



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

My apartment was beginning to smell a bit hedgehog like, so I ran to Walgreens to investigate a cure. I bought a couple boxes of baking soda, but then found another product I figured I would try. 

I decided to buy a product called Ology, Odor Eliminator. It claims to be plant based and contain no chemicals. It is also fragrance free. 

Ingredients: Water, coco-glycoside, sodium coco-sulfate, sodium citrate, sodium propionate, zinc ricinoleate, and citric acid. 

It is not tested on pets and the bottle is made out of post consumer materials. Plus it as only 5 dollars and seems to work! 

Goodbye Hedgie smell.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Ingredient list.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I personally love this brand! For Juliets bath i use "Ology Soothing Baby Shampoo and Body Wash, Lavender and Chamomile" it works so well! I'm big on using all natural face and body washes already for myself and i try to keep my pets far away from chemicals. The wash gets her clean without tons of bubbles from mixing it up with the water and oatmeal for her baths, or foot baths that she has about every other day, and keeps her smelling great without drying out her skin 
I'm going to for sure look for this when i go to the store next! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I was just about to post asking about odor.
I saw a few breeders online selling 'kits' with their babies and some of the kits came with some 'all natural' powder or liquid to put in the food.
I've had ferrets, they smell bad.
I knew this before purchasing them and would not have tried to feed them something to get rid of the smell. I wouldn't do that to a Hedgehog either.
It just made me wonder, since I haven't met my baby yet and haven't been close enough to smell a hedgehog, do they have some sort of significant 'Hedgehog' odor? Something similar to ferrets, I mean?

Sorry to hijack thread !!

- Sarah


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I was confused about "hedgehog odor" because I've never noticed one at all. I would think that if the hedgie's living area (I hate the word "cage") is kept clean, there would not be an odor?


----------



## slik2o2 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have no idea what hedgehog odor is like either. The cage is also in my room.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Other than the normal bad cage smells (poop and pee, bedding, etc.) there should not be a bad smell unless the hedgie has some kind of skin infection. I recently took in a rescue and she smelled horrible, especially after a bath. It turned out that she had a yeast infection on her skin. After 3 weeks on oral meds it seems to have cleared up and she no longer stinks to high heaven. She is a little "mustier" than other hedgies I have dealt with though.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I was posting about bad cage smells. I leave for work early in the am and can't always clean everything before I leave so it is stinky when I get back!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How bad does her cage smell?

I completely understand not being able to clean a cage in the morning. However, her cage really shouldn't be stinking up your apartment to the point you need to mask the odor.

How old is your hedgehog and what is its diet?

What is the consistency of the hedgehog's stool and is this smell a recent change?


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been looking for something like this! Thanks, PennyRosa! I also leave for school early then go straight to work (from home...right by Dmitri's cage) so I've noticed that particular smell as well, even though I clean his cage every night. 

Do you spray it on the liner? Or just in the air?


----------



## fireflyhaven09 (Mar 2, 2014)

My husband and I have our hedgies' cages side by side in our spare bedroom. We have to clean their cages twice a week, every Wednesday and Saturday, because of how much they poop and pee. We're currently using fleece liners, so they're easy to wash, and we just scrub out the bottom of the cages in the bathtub. I recently went to Walmart and bought these scented baking soda disks that last 6-8 weeks and placed one in between their cages; it's absorbed most of their smell. One of our boys poops WAAAY more than the other, despite being on the same diet. He is younger though, only 11 months whereas his father is 3 years old.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Just the air!

It doesn't really "stink up the apartment."

It seems to be more leftover wet food smell that bothers me. I should probably make sure to clean that out in the morning! 

She is eating a mix of Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers, but I have recently been giving her wet cat food so I can also add some Sunshine Factor. 

The smell isn't awful but I'm picky and have a sensitive nose. A couple quirts of this in the room that she is in and I feel better. :]


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If its just a canned food smell, then that should be easy to fix by throwing it out in the morning. A lot of canned foods stink anyway. You may even want to try different varieties as some are definitely less odoriferous. Feces smell though, well that shouldn't be too bad. And if you are experiencing that, lets talk about poop. 

BTW, you can add the sunshine factor directly to her kibble. When I give it, it goes directly on their kibble. They often will pick out those pieces first. I've even used it a couple of times to "trick" a couple of picky eaters into trying a new food that they were previously rejecting. Once the SF went on it, they picked those out first. Silly kids.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

It's mostly just cat food smell. She LOVES wet foods so I don't want to stop giving them to her as a treat, but I just need to remember to wipe out the bowl.

I haven't noticed any other over whelming odor (except when I was using flax oil on her... I hated that). 

I still really like this air freshener. I'm the type of person who always has a candle going, so this is something that I don't feel bad spraying near Penny's cage because of the ingredient list. :]


----------

